# Eheim Quick Vac Pro



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I bought this vac a couple days ago and was not happy about the power, or lack of power. The biggest mistake I made next to spending sixty sum odd dollars on this was holding on to it to keep trying and see what I really thought. I should of returned it right away. Now the design is nice but the suction power stinks! I would say it has about a 1/4 of the power of a gravel siphon..Anyway who ever may be interested in getting one I say its only good for skimming the surface of your substrate and real slow at that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never used one but am very surprised since it is made by eheim???
How deep is your gravel bed?
I beleive another member purchased one of these a lil while agao and loved it


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

****** said:


> I've never used one but am very surprised since it is made by eheim???
> How deep is your gravel bed?
> I beleive another member purchased one of these a lil while agao and loved it


That would be Criley...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192620-ehiem-gravel-vac/


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I have the small pebble gravel and it barely covers the floor in tank,spread out real thin.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah sorry I havent been too active on here lately, works been so busy with all these silly reservists checking in for their annual training.... anyway yes I do love my Eheim Vac. I use it just for the fish poop sitting on top of my sand substrate in my pygo tank. I dont think I would enjoy it much if it was a gravel tank, but with sand it works great.


----------

